# TEGU in just a few hours....



## eddiezahra (Dec 19, 2007)

hey everyone, as some of u know i'm new to the site but i just wanted to announce im getting my tegu in just a few hours!! (Be excited for me dammit  ) well as soon as i get it home i'll try to snap some pics if it lets me. just so you can all see!! i'm so excited i can't wait.. maybe i'll go pick it up now... ya sounds like a good idea... ok i'm going now... see you guys later! lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

OK!! I'M EXCITED!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Post lots of pictures!!

We'll be Waaaaaaaiting!!!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

cool! where did youy find em?


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 19, 2007)

I am pretty much always excited! :wink: 

I do need to see pics though.

Brat!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 19, 2007)

SWEEEEET!!! congrats you are officially a tegu junkie :twisted: :twisted: hope to see it soon! you getting a boy or girl? Again Congrats!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 19, 2007)

sweet, where u getting him from? what kind is it?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 19, 2007)

Glad to here it!Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

woot woot! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 20, 2007)

nat said:


> woot woot! Can't wait to see pics!



I agree with you, new pics of new tegus are awesome.


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## dorton (Dec 20, 2007)

awesome, lets see it!


----------

